# the latest teenager craze



## Jeannine (Apr 14, 2012)

*anyone else hear this on the news the other night


*Cinnamon is a common spice found in many family households. There is nothing better than the smell of fresh baked cinnamon rolls in the morning and no better way to drink a cup of hot apple cidar than with a bit of cinnamon mixed in. Most people would not consider cinnamon to be harmful or life threatening. Unfortunately many teens are engaging in a stunt involving cinnamon that is sending them to the hospital and prompting calls to poison control hotlines
Continue reading on Examiner.com Parents should warn teens of the dangers of the 'Cinnamon Challenge' - Buffalo Family | Examiner.com Parents should warn teens of the dangers of the 'Cinnamon Challenge' - Buffalo Family | Examiner.com
​


----------



## Khagan (Apr 14, 2012)

This is not a new craze at all, it has been around for years lol. Does no one watch Tosh.0?!


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 14, 2012)

So... if one of someone died from doing this, does that mean that survivors would have to throw a bite of their pinapple fritter on the ground "for their dead homies"?


Although it's pretty ridiculous, I can remember doing comparibly idiotic things when I was a teenager. A mate and I tried to get high by eating nutmeg once, just to see if it would work. We succeeded in throwing up, and that was about it. The stuff tastes awful.


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 14, 2012)

*tosh.0? obviously not cause ive never heard of it before

you know i can never remember doing anything stupid that would put MY life or the life of others in any danger, maybe people like me are the abnormal ones around for nothing doing stupid stuff? or was it simply these things were not 'popular' back then or perhaps the word of mouth didnt spread as far as it seems to these days with the internet and the morons you tubing it oh and my kids never did anything this stupid either

i can remember going to BigW here one night and there were all these kids hanging around out the front, naturally all with their wonderful mobile phones/cameras at the ready, seems there was a pre arranged staged 'fight' organised luckily the police turned up to spoil their fun, boy didnt the brave little darlings quickly leg it 

if you wanna kill yourself fine please go right ahead but dont take out some innocent person with you, and remember what you do will be copied by younger kids 

all i can say is thank god i dont have to raise kids in this day and age it must be a nightmare for those parents who actually do try their very best to raise them right and try to keep them safe from dangers and im totally over very obvious drunken underaged kids walking the streets all hours of the night where do their parents think they are?, lock your kids in at night and put bars on the windows so they can sneak out, deadbolt the doors and sleep with the key in your pillow

between this stupid stunt and the 'choking game' i would hate to be a parent 
*


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 14, 2012)

Easy... IT's just Natural Selection's Last Stand. Kids do stupid stuff, it's a fact of life. Some of them will die, but the vast majority do incredibly stupid stuff all the time, and survive to become successful adults. When I was a teenager, I was like god. I knew everything was was to know, and I was freaking invincible! Time is a hard and unrelenting teacher.


----------



## k-allen (Apr 14, 2012)

This has been on for a while but I can't remember what the new craze is now.. I think teens are doing this because there is a very likely chance they never knew it could cause such harm to them self.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2012)

Way back in 1996.... Yep... I'm really that old... While at university, a rumour started that cinnamon could change the flavour of a certain bodily fluid.

I admit, back in 1996 I had never heard of the cinnamon challenge... But, I was also a science major...

As I was not inclined to taste a certain bodily fluid I needed to engage the services of a willing participant... Perhaps a before and after experiment....

So... Before was fine (gauge of taste)... But when it came to consuming the cinnamon... Was it worth it?

Meh... of course it was... But the vomiting and the choking and the laughing.... 

Well, apparently there was no flavour difference... But I a, considering a re-test of my hypothesis!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 14, 2012)

that's nothing, watch this guy...
Baking soda and vinegar...
EPIC Baking Soda And Vinegar Challenge FAIL! Plus Slow Mo - YouTube

He does heaps...
Chillies etc


----------



## Rattler (Apr 14, 2012)

ahh... bold


----------



## Australis (Apr 14, 2012)

Chicken In A Can - YouTube
starts at 51seconds.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 14, 2012)

It's natures way. Do you want these people to pass on their genes?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 14, 2012)

Khagan said:


> This is not a new craze at all, it has been around for years lol. Does no one watch Tosh.0?!



best freaking show eva, but you should watch the janoskians, on youtube


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 14, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> best freaking show eva, but you should watch the janoskians, on youtube



no thank you




I tried the cinnamon challenge once... I had it in my mouth for one second and it all came out of my nose. I then spent 30 minutes removing cinnamon from behind my uvula.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 14, 2012)

A few of my friends have done it. I think its stupid and I wouldn't try it.


----------



## jakedasnake (Apr 14, 2012)

a few people in my class have done the ice challenge


----------



## K3nny (Apr 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Way back in 1996.... Yep... I'm really that old... While at university, a rumour started that cinnamon could change the flavour of a certain bodily fluid.
> 
> I admit, back in 1996 I had never heard of the cinnamon challenge... But, I was also a science major...
> 
> ...



dafu** did i just read?


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 14, 2012)

Way back in 1996.... Yep... I'm really that old. *im way older then you *:lol: *fishermans friend, while it might not 'change' the taste apparently it helps at a certain time if you dont like the flavor *8)

It's natures way. Do you want these people to pass on their genes? *gawd no thanks, unfortunately by the time their stupidity 'culls' them out most have already breed the gene also a lot of times they take some poor innocent smuck with them *


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2012)

K3nny said:


> dafu** did i just read?



It's not an easy read because I wanted to avoid infractions...

Let's say that a particular oral pleasure was performed in order to gauge the taste of reproductive fluids - and then a further test was made to see if ingestion of cinnamon could alter the taste of this reproductive fluid....


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 14, 2012)

*i think pineapple does slim6y as do a lot of fruits and vegies i believe, id never heard of the cinnamon changing taste and obviously it doesnt work

**plants tongue firmly in cheek** *:evil:


----------



## Australis (Apr 14, 2012)

Jeannine :|


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 14, 2012)

Reminds me of eating spoonfuls of quik.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *i think pineapple does slim6y as do a lot of fruits and vegies i believe, id never heard of the cinnamon changing taste and obviously it doesnt work
> 
> **plants tongue firmly in cheek** *:evil:



Hypothesis set.... Willing participants.... Anyone?

I bags passing the reproductive fluids on orally....


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 14, 2012)

Seriously?? lol Teens do MUCH stupider things then eating a mouth full of cinnamon. Hello!!!!!! They also smoke, drink, SPEED! All these things are a lot more dangerous then running the risk of choking on cinnamon. Besides that fact, when these kids eat the cinnamon you know there will always be at least one other person there if the do 'choke' because lets face it... who would eat a spoon full of that stuff if there was no one there to witness it!! Sometimes I wonder where humanity is headed when you can't eat a spoonful of cinnamon because it 'to dangerous'!!!! Bah ha ha!!!!


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Hypothesis set.... Willing participants.... Anyone?
> 
> I bags passing the reproductive fluids on orally....



Ewww You mean like a snow............spherical childs play toy :lol:



akarsha said:


> Reminds me of eating spoonfuls of quik.



Is that heading on the same tangent as Slim6y or did I dive into the gutter :|


----------



## slim6y (Apr 14, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> Ewww You mean like a snow............spherical childs play toy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that heading on the same tangent as Slim6y or did I dive into the gutter :|



Double EWWWWWW...

I can confirm no icy spherical toy positions were used... It was... ummmmm.... 'normal'


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 14, 2012)

*yes Australis*


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 14, 2012)

Are our minds all cuddled up nice and warmly down here in the gutter?


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 14, 2012)

Khagan said:


> This is not a new craze at all, it has been around for years lol. Does no one watch Tosh.0?!



tosh.o is king.. lol


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahhh, the cinnamon challenge .... I know that one


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 14, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> Is that heading on the same tangent as Slim6y or did I dive into the gutter :|



Lol, no. If you've never eaten quik dry, it makes you choke.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Hypothesis set.... Willing participants.... Anyone?
> 
> I bags passing the reproductive fluids on orally....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Way back in 1996.... Yep... I'm really that old... While at university, a rumour started that cinnamon could change the flavour of a certain bodily fluid.
> 
> I admit, back in 1996 I had never heard of the cinnamon challenge... But, I was also a science major...
> 
> ...



i thought that was pineapple? LOL.

And apparently asparagus makes it gross. never known anyone that eats asparagus.



akarsha said:


> Reminds me of eating spoonfuls of quik.




Yum strawberry quik by the spoonful!



akarsha said:


> Lol, no. If you've never eaten quik dry, it makes you choke.



oh dear, i must be doing it wrong or very well


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 15, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Lol, no. If you've never eaten quik dry, it makes you choke.



It's not the only thing that can make you choke...

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 15, 2012)

i am struggling with the fact you can buy a chicken in a can....***!!!! so not cool


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 15, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> i am struggling with the fact you can buy a chicken in a can....***!!!! so not cool



My housemate eats the stuff by the bucketload, it's god-awful.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 15, 2012)

slim6y said:


> It's not an easy read because I wanted to avoid infractions...
> 
> Let's say that a particular oral pleasure was performed in order to gauge the taste of reproductive fluids - and then a further test was made to see if ingestion of cinnamon could alter the taste of this reproductive fluid....



no yeah i got that bit... thank you for uh... sharing?


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 15, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Lol, no. If you've never eaten quik dry, it makes you choke.



Damn I was having such fun down here in the gutter, quick, help me back up.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 15, 2012)

> I tried the cinnamon challenge once... I had it in my mouth for one second and it all came out of my nose. I then spent 30 minutes removing cinnamon from behind my uvula.



Had to look up uvula.... thought you had typed " behind my vulva" and i was wondering how the hell it got there


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 15, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Had to look up uvula.... thought you had typed " behind my vulva" and i was wondering how the hell it got there



I skimmed when I read it and read vulva at first, got me quite confused till I re-read it.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> i am struggling with the fact you can buy a chicken in a can....***!!!! so not cool



you can buy a chicken in a can?
like an actual whole chicken??


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 15, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> It's not the only thing that can make you choke...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself



I couldn't word it any other way! Nothing suss!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 15, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> It's not the only thing that can make you choke...
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself


A sandwich can make you choke when you don't chew it enough.
That's what you meant, right?
Right?


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 15, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> A sandwich can make you choke when you don't chew it enough.
> That's what you meant, right?
> Right?



Uhhh... yes. Sandwiches. Definitely sandwiches.



sanosuke said:


> you can buy a chicken in a can?
> like an actual whole chicken??



No, it's like tuna in a can, except it's chicken. And awful. Like tuna.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> No, it's like tuna in a can, except it's chicken. And awful. Like tuna.



It is not even comparable =p tuna in a can rocks. Chicken in a can is just nasty.. Taste like chicken, but the texture is all wrong.


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Tuna in a can consists of about 45% dolphin 15% Tuna 25% assorted fish 15% additives.. 

I suggest you invest in a rod and catch you own :/


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

HerperBaz said:


> Tuna in a can consists of about 45% dolphin 15% Tuna 25% assorted fish 15% additives..
> 
> I suggest you invest in a rod and catch you own :/



I dunno, it says Skipjack Tuna and has good protein for $. That's all i care about haha.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 15, 2012)

HerperBaz said:


> Tuna in a can consists of about 45% dolphin 15% Tuna 25% assorted fish 15% additives..
> 
> I suggest you invest in a rod and catch you own :/



Maybe back in 1925, It is illegal to use dolphin in canned tuna and is also a federal offence to lie on ingredient labels.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 15, 2012)

yes, but they don't have to mention certain things as long as it's under a specified %. like if there's .8% rodent droppings, they don't have to tell you at all.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 15, 2012)

post number 10 by australis in this thread, it's an obese kid eating canned chickens...full chickens!!! nothing like the chicken in a can we have in the tuna section....FULL FRICKEN CHICKENS MAN.......that are soaked in stock so long the meat falls off the bone.........i spewed a bit when i saw him eat it


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Maybe back in 1925, It is illegal to use dolphin in canned tuna and is also a federal offence to lie on ingredient labels.



Mate your kidding yourself if you are going to be sucked in to believing it is 100% tuna! 

Have you heard of the on going fight between green peace and the money hungry tuna company "princes" 
not to mention our much loved "John West"..

Have you heard of a FAD? (Fish Aggregation Device), they are used to attract tuna to make fishing alot more efficient however they attract all other kinds of sea life which inevitably get netted up and that is where they die.. 

Unless the can states "pole and line caught" than I can tell you there is bound to be a ray or turtle or something else in there to..


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> post number 10 by australis in this thread, it's an obese kid eating canned chickens...full chickens!!! nothing like the chicken in a can we have in the tuna section....FULL FRICKEN CHICKENS MAN.......that are soaked in stock so long the meat falls off the bone.........i spewed a bit when i saw him eat it



*licks lips*


----------



## Megzz (Apr 15, 2012)

In just one thread I've been put off tuna AND chicken... cheers guys


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 16, 2012)

Smoked salmon makes it taste bad too, so I was told.

I first noticed canned chicken about a year ago. It was one of those things which sounded so disgusting I just had to try it. It was so much worse than I expected.

Tinned tuna is pretty much pure tuna. Sure they'll catch turtles and dolphins and mermaids and stuff in the nets, and half of them will die before being thrown back, or tinned and sold on the black market or enjoyed on the trawler or whatever, but what ends up in the tin on the supermarket shelf with a tuna label on it is tuna. You're murdering dolphins and turtles and stuff when you eat tinned tuna, but you're not eating them. Seems a shame - if they're dying anyway we might as well eat them.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

I watched the video, well some of it anyway. That is revolting. I don't think I'd even feed that to my dogs, and they eat poo.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2012)

I swear we were (well at least I was) talking of oral pleasures and eating cinnamon... Yet people have to bring this thread down to the gutter and start talking about canned chicken and dolphin... Sickening... Absolutely sickening that we just can't keep on task...


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 16, 2012)

So we've covered cinnamon, sex and fish?
Now what do we have left to talk about? Other than the fact Cinnamon, Sex and Fish sounds like an awesome name for a band.


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 16, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> Tinned tuna is pretty much pure tuna. Sure they'll catch turtles and dolphins and mermaids and stuff in the nets, and half of them will die before being thrown back, or tinned and sold on the black market or enjoyed on the trawler or whatever, but what ends up in the tin on the supermarket shelf with a tuna label on it is tuna. You're murdering dolphins and turtles and stuff when you eat tinned tuna, but you're not eating them. Seems a shame - if they're dying anyway we might as well eat them.



Hm after growing up as a young'n in a fishing community and having a family of fisherman, having pro fisherman as friends and briefly working in the fishing industry, I am sorry to tell you but you are misinformed.. 

With this argument there is more inside information needed than a google search..
All meat industries in fact have their dirty little secrets..but we can save that for another day..


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Apr 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> It's not an easy read because I wanted to avoid infractions...
> 
> Let's say that a particular oral pleasure was performed in order to gauge the taste of reproductive fluids - and then a further test was made to see if ingestion of cinnamon could alter the taste of this reproductive fluid....



Did you retest it at regular intervals just in case it took your body more time to ingest it???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 16, 2012)

HerperBaz said:


> Hm after growing up as a young'n in a fishing community and having a family of fisherman, having pro fisherman as friends and briefly working in the fishing industry, I am sorry to tell you but you are misinformed..
> 
> With this argument there is more inside information needed than a google search..
> All meat industries in fact have their dirty little secrets..but we can save that for another day..


No please tell I want to hear this kind of stuff lol.
And Chicken in A can guy is disgusting and he done it for A dare. Sickening and I can't believe the US can sell that sort of ****


----------



## D3pro (Apr 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> It's not an easy read because I wanted to avoid infractions...
> 
> Let's say that a particular oral pleasure was performed in order to gauge the taste of reproductive fluids - and then a further test was made to see if ingestion of cinnamon could alter the taste of this reproductive fluid....


----------



## Megzz (Apr 16, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i thought that was pineapple? LOL.


Also oranges


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2012)

D3pro said:


>



Were you offering to be the taster or the supplier.... Because I came up with the hypothesis I feel it only fair that I become the supplier... And as this is science... D3pro - you don't quite meet the criteria for the taster... Unless I do a blind tasting I guess... That way if I put a paper bag over your head.... Oh, this is going too far....

No... you don't meet the criteria....

But as the method has now slightly changed....

Regular intervals - I suggest 8 hourly tastings (to start with...)

Plus oranges, pineapples and cinnamon... And maybe any combination of the three... So cinnamon oranges or... Orange pineapples... And I guess we also need a control... 

At least 5 - 10 repetitions... 

I'm doing the excel chart as we speak...


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 16, 2012)

kr0nick said:


> No please tell I want to hear this kind of stuff lol.
> And Chicken in A can guy is disgusting and he done it for A dare. Sickening and I can't believe the US can sell that sort of ****



Oh just things like gluing agents being found in packaged meats which have been used to glue together scraps of meat to replicate the meat that is on the label and SOME of the butchers have extremely bad practices and make a joke of the stuff they do to the meat before you receive it..This is nothing i'm sure others have worse stories.. 

However, I'm a "pescaterian" (no meats except fish) so I don't have to worry.. haha


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 16, 2012)

[h=1]Brian Barczyk did that cinnamon challenge on Snakebytes a couple of weeks back. Seemed pretty stupid[/h]

I dont know why that came out in big letters


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 16, 2012)

*this threads been to the gutter and back *:lol:

*ive actually had those chicken in a tins, the ones like tuna, and have found them ok on sandwiches but i stopped eating them when i found out there were NOT made here nor did they use local ingredients 

ive decided to become a 'buy local' where possible but if i have to buy stuff not made here i at least look for those with mostly local products gosh its difficult 
*


----------



## D3pro (Apr 17, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Were you offering to be the taster or the supplier.... Because I came up with the hypothesis I feel it only fair that I become the supplier... And as this is science... D3pro - you don't quite meet the criteria for the taster... Unless I do a blind tasting I guess... That way if I put a paper bag over your head.... Oh, this is going too far....
> 
> No... you don't meet the criteria....
> 
> ...



LOL, Must be pretty dull in kiwy land aye?


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

HerperBaz said:


> Hm after growing up as a young'n in a fishing community and having a family of fisherman, having pro fisherman as friends and briefly working in the fishing industry, I am sorry to tell you but you are misinformed..
> 
> With this argument there is more inside information needed than a google search..
> All meat industries in fact have their dirty little secrets..but we can save that for another day..



Dude, as I said, they're catching turtles and mermaids and dolphins and stuff, but it's not ending up in the tins. Your friends on the fishing boats can catch as many dolphins as they like, you can hear as many stories from the fishing boats as you like, but that's not to say it ends up in tins (though I think it should). I can tell the difference between tuna and dolphin meat, and I'm telling you, what's in the can is not dolphin. If you had friends working at the cannery who said mermaid tail tasted just like tuna and they were putting those in the cans, well, then... actually, I'd still say you were wrong.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 23, 2012)

why do you always have to be a wet blanket and type in bold such a boring person zzz...
Obviously you were out causing trouble in the neighbourhood when the rest of us were taught not to write all in bold by our parents, how rude.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have heard of people smoking nutmeg pods


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 23, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> Dude, as I said, they're catching turtles and mermaids and dolphins and stuff, but it's not ending up in the tins.
> 
> I've never tried Mermaid, do you think if we got enough interest we could get John West to can some up for us? Hopefully you are talkin about Dugong cos mermaids are even more vulnerable than the old manatee.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 23, 2012)

Me and a friend discovered a new cinnamon challenge; instead of a spoon of cinnamon you use a spoon of coffee beans . It’s weird cause at first they're really dry and tasteless but then the flavor hits you and BAM you're spitting out as much of that brown crap as fast as you can!


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 23, 2012)

A teablespoon of chilli powder ---- all the little kiddies could give that one a go !!!!!
its good for gays also as it teaches them what certain parts of their body are really for


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 23, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, as I said, they're catching turtles and mermaids and dolphins and stuff, but it's not ending up in the tins.
> ...


----------



## Batanga (Apr 23, 2012)

HerperBaz said:


> Mate your kidding yourself if you are going to be sucked in to believing it is 100% tuna!
> 
> Have you heard of the on going fight between green peace and the money hungry tuna company "princes"
> not to mention our much loved "John West"..
> ...



I will let you in on a little secret.
Australian Tuna fisherman export tonnes of sashimi grade tuna each year to Japan, in Japan it costs up to AUD$1000 a kilo retail. The stuff that ends up in canned tuna is tuna that is not sashimi grade, or do you think that they throw the tuna they can't sell to Japan or local markets etc overboard and go dolphin fishing just so they can have a quite giggle to themselves?
As I said using dolphin hasn't been done in yonks. It seems to me that you think the tuna is processed and canned onboard the boat. They are sorted before being put in to the tanks and are frozen, moved to shore and processed.


----------

